# Looking for OC/Baton Cert



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

Like the title says, I need OC/Baton certification. If anyone knows where I can get this done in/around Western MA, please let me know. I went about getting a job in an unconventional way and this is the last step I need to be sworn in so I'm fairly anxious.

BTW, phone calls and emails to academy instructors have not been very productive.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Here ya go, you are now certified in baton. Please, no thanks are necessary.


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

But I feel an incredible urge to thank you for the laugh.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What specific "certification"? Many departments have an "instructor". Monadnock and some other companies no longer support "instructors" with certificates or cards. Alot of these guys are now on their own. If you're looking for MPTC certification and the academies are ignoring you, shit that sucks!


----------



## TNT (Jan 1, 2009)

I got in touch with the best DTI in MA and got it done over the weekend. Thanks anyways guys!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking for OC/Baton Cert

Might have been nice if TNT had been allowed to share his info regrding this topic before

*THE THREAD GOT SLAMMED SHUT!!!!!!!!!!!*
*







*


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

This guy taught him:


----------

